# All I want for Christmas/Hanukkah/Kwanzaa is __________.



## yellowj704 (Jul 29, 2011)

What do you want this holiday season?


----------



## yellowj704 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll start off:

MMS for MIUI








Cam Newton panthers jersey
New digital camera


----------



## cmotion (Jul 13, 2011)

Transformer Prime

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## c2thej (Nov 29, 2011)

Full aosp, fully working ics build for my T-bolt ;-)


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Decent battery life


----------



## c2thej (Nov 29, 2011)

tekhna said:


> Decent battery life


+1


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

A new HTC device...that's not red and locked


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

phooky said:


> Galaxy Nexus.


If any android device, it would be this.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

+1097492542930 for the Transformer Prime. I'm really going to try my best to grab one, but it's gonna be a pain.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Still rocking the OG Transformer and feel no need to upgrade, which isnt a bad thing. Asus makes quality products that last and I am happy with that! Oh and I want a keurig machine =P


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

My 2 front teeth....hehehe. and I guess a GNEX would b cool too.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Phones and ROMs aside...

Transformer Prime
Obsidian 800D Full Tower Case
Galco Holster
...gnex...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney666 (Jul 2, 2011)

"DayDay... Friday after next"


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

this isn't really tbolt specific... moving to off-topic.


----------



## eFrigid (Dec 5, 2011)

Ten dollars all I want

Sent from my MB855 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Galaxy nexus & transformer prime of course.


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

One of these mounted in the bed of the Tacoma
http://ewradar.com/E700XD.html

One of them roof mounted cameras they use in NASCAR. Would make for awesome live streams.
A Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## x0xhellx0x (Dec 4, 2011)

To finish my theme for the EB rom muhahaaha


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Peace and love in this world!


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

A Galaxy Nexus for VZW. However, because I know that's lofty, I just want a new watch and pair of earbuds


----------



## zeeman (Dec 14, 2011)

I want sensation XE this coming holiday.


----------

